# Blakes Easy Chicken and Dumplings (Slow Cooker)



## Blake Bowden (Jan 27, 2014)

INGREDIENTS: 
4 skinless, boneless chicken breast halves 
2 tablespoons butter 
3 (10.75 ounce) cans condensed cream of chicken soup 
1 onion, finely diced 
2 (10 ounce) packages refrigerated biscuit dough, torn into pieces

DIRECTIONS: 
1. Place the chicken, butter, soup, and onion in a slow cooker, and fill with enough water to cover. 
2. Cover, and cook for 5 to 6 hours on High. 

An hour before serving remove the chicken and cut/shred them into pieces. Place back into cooker. 45 minutes before serving, place the torn biscuit dough in the slow cooker. Cook until the dough is no longer raw in the center. 

Salt/Pepper to taste


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Blakes Easy Chicken and Dumplings (Slow Cooker*

I think it works even better with cream of mushroom soup or golden mushroom soup.  At home we use legs and thighs instead of breasts.

Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## cacarter (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Blakes Easy Chicken and Dumplings (Slow Cooker*

BUTTER! That's what my recipe was missing.  I've cooked this at home a couple of times, but it was missing something. I've traded out the onions for corn, and I've added green chiles. Adds a nice southwestern kick to it.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Blakes Easy Chicken and Dumplings (Slow Cooker*



dfreybur said:


> I think it works even better with cream of mushroom soup or golden mushroom soup.  At home we use legs and thighs instead of breasts.
> 
> Thanks for the recipe!



I tried cream of mushroom but it didn't provide the flavor I was looking for. I may add chicken broth instead of water next time I cook it. 

@cacarter...don't substitute onions with corn..try using both.


----------



## cacarter (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Blakes Easy Chicken and Dumplings (Slow Cooker*

I've done chicken broth instead of water and it was a little better. I just don't like onions but I'll try it again with onions.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Blakes Easy Chicken and Dumplings (Slow Cooker*



Blake Bowden said:


> I tried cream of mushroom but it didn't provide the flavor I was looking for. I may add chicken broth instead of water next time I cook it.



I figure this is the flavor difference between very low flavor breasts versus more flavored legs and thighs.  Even worse if the breasts are skinless and boneless.  There's far more flavor if you cook with the skin and bones, then remove the bones late int he cooking process.  Using broth instead of water should accomplish the same end of infusing flavor into the chicken meat.


----------

